# Best jeans brand for long legs/bum bums



## Blushbaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Coming to NY in 2 weeks and want to stockup on jeans. Which brands do 33 inch inside legs and flatter big bums?

I don't wanna pay more than say $100 a pair (cheaper the better obviously).

Thanks!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know about the butt flattery, but I take a 36 inseam and wear Express X2's, for butts i hear apple jeans are really nice Oprah wears them, even Old Navy has some nice ones


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

Where can I find Express X2's and Apple jeans in NY?


----------



## Tubachick02 (Aug 12, 2007)

Express jeans are at the express store, i know they have a big one in NY, I am not sure about apple jeans, I live in Minnesota


----------



## KAIA (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm almost 100% sure they sell apple bottoms jeans at Macy's .


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you. I'll check them both out!! Ooooooooooooooh I fly out next Saturday!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought some fossils the other day and yeah...they've got GOOD length and look really good on the  bubblebutt.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 16, 2007)

go to century 21, you'll find apple bottoms there and a crapload of other jeans for cheap. I bought a pair of J-brand jeans there for 50 and they normally go for 160 and omg they're hot! haha


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_go to century 21, you'll find apple bottoms there and a crapload of other jeans for cheap. I bought a pair of J-brand jeans there for 50 and they normally go for 160 and omg they're hot! haha_

 
Century 21 was my FAVORITE when I visited NYC!

Anywhos, I don't have the long legs but I got the bum...I like Joe's Jeans in the Honey fit...you can find them cheap on the Macy's sale racks, Nordstrom Rack and maybe some at Century 21.


----------

